# Steelhead Jerky



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

With the 26" and 19" steelhead that I caught the other day I decided to try making fish jerky. It ended up fantastic and is like eating candy. I can't wait to try this with other fish too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great idea and good looking finished product. I wonder haw well it will keep refrigerated and not refrigerated.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

That's a good idea may have to try that thanks


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Shortdrift said:


> Great idea and good looking finished product. I wonder haw well it will keep refrigerated and not refrigerated.


I found this online

_Dried fish, depending on the method of preservation and the environment it is stored in can last from a few months up to one year. However, most would recommend that you don’t let it go past 2 months_. 

That being said, I don't think this bag will last the day lol


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

I don't know if its just the camera angle but I think that top one may just be a stocked rainbow, its doesn't have the features I often see on first-year return steelhead. But hey at the end of the day all steelhead are just stocked rainbows. They just are a subspecies that is bred to run in and out of the lakes as opposed to stay all year.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

JoyAnonymous said:


> I don't know if its just the camera angle but I think that top one may just be a stocked rainbow, its doesn't have the features I often see on first-year return steelhead. But hey at the end of the day all steelhead are just stocked rainbows. They just are a subspecies that is bred to run in and out of the lakes as opposed to stay all year.


Maybe better angles?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok I'll ask, what's the recipe!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

s.a.m said:


> Ok I'll ask, what's the recipe!


The ingredients are in the photo with fish in bowl with marinade. It was simple, Caribbean jerk marinade, Worcester sauce, and Weber seasoning all at Walmart! I'm going to try different marinades next time. 30 minutes was all I needed to marinate fish.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

OptOutside440 said:


> The ingredients are in the photo with fish in bowl with marinade. It was simple, Caribbean jerk marinade, Worcester sauce, and Weber seasoning all at Walmart! I'm going to try different marinades next time. 30 minutes was all I needed to marinate fish.


So both whole bottles of marinade and Worcestershire and a whole can of webers original dry rub, think I'll try it! Probably going to be a little over seasoned but if that's the recipe that's it!! Thanks man!!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

s.a.m said:


> So both whole bottles of marinade and Worcestershire and a whole can of webers original dry rub, think I'll try it! Probably going to be a little over seasoned but if that's the recipe that's it!! Thanks man!!


The whole bottle of the marinade, only about a covering of Worcestershire and the dry rub was two coatings all stirred in. Sorry I always eye everything when making stuff and will just taste it!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm ready to make this again!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey OptOutside440...steelhead jerky looks good and will be trying it with my neighbor here this fall. Just a few days ago I did a steelhead wrapped with bacon and put in a Brinkmann and it turned out very good. Gonna add more seasonings and try a longer cook time for more of a crisp with bacon. 

Good stuff and post more when you make it. 

Don.


----------

